# how to remove mk2 seats, front and rear.



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

my friend replaced my seats with recaros, now i'm selling them and hes not around to help me, so i need to figure out how to take them out,, 

HELLLP .


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: how to remove mk2 seats, front and rear. (aamalinowski)*

dont sell them!
just find what ever bolts underneath and remove it, it's been awhile for me lol


----------



## golfer97 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: how to remove mk2 seats, front and rear. (the_hater)*

I know on the mk3 there is a set screw on the chair so you can slide it all the way back just undo that one and you should be able to take it out. or look at your manual


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: how to remove mk2 seats, front and rear. (golfer97)*

There is a bolt/nut under the front of the seat remove that pull up on the adjustment (slide) and slide the seat off the track Backwards.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: how to remove mk2 seats, front and rear. (GeekWagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GeekWagens* »_There is a bolt/nut under the front of the seat remove that pull up on the adjustment (slide) and slide the seat off the track Backwards. 

That explanation sounds like someone who's done this job before... (atleast for the front seats)
The rear seats are a little more fun. If they work like they do in my Corrado, then you depress about 9" in from the door along the front edge of the seat, then push toward the rear of the car slightly on the lower cushion to detach it. 
The upper part of the rear seat removes using a few bolts to the floor at the hinge, the outside lower corner of the rear backrest just lifts out of their holes once you take the center hinge loose...


----------

